# Passenger wiper making clunking noise



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

It could just be a wiper hitting the side of the windshield which can be because the wiper is slightly out of position and merley needs to be lifted off and put back in the correct spline.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

charleslong, 

Next time it rains try Aussie's suggestion. If it is still making the clunking noise, we can contact your dealership for you. Please be sure to keep us posted.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## charleslong (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I was hoping that someone else has had this issue. The last time I had it in for service, I had them look this issue, but of course they didn't see any issues and said that I needed to get it to them while it was raining and making the noise (if I could).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you emulate rain with a garden hose?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

You're in luck; I had the exact same issue with my 2LT. It showed up after about two years.

I discovered it was the plastic molding at the exterior base of the window (the part where there is a hole for the wiper to stick through) catching and moving just a tiny bit when the wiper cycled. If you turn your wipers on and stand on the outside of your car and watch, you'll see it.

I don't know about a solution, although I never needed one because it went away on its own.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

charleslong, 

Obermd has made a good point. See if you can recreate it with a garden hose and record the sound/video with your cell phone. This way the dealership will be able to duplicate your concern. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

The passenger wiper on my 2012 Cruze has stopped working at 37,000 miles. Dealer says too bad it's out of warranty. Is the rest of the car going to fall apart now? It's in the service today for the thermostat issue. Car has been perfect, 1000 miles out of warranty it starts this crap. Guess it's time to fix it up and trade it in on a Honda. The Honda we traded for this Cruze had 200,000 miles with no issues.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

breadtrk said:


> The passenger wiper on my 2012 Cruze has stopped working at 37,000 miles. Dealer says too bad it's out of warranty. Is the rest of the car going to fall apart now? It's in the service today for the thermostat issue. Car has been perfect, 1000 miles out of warranty it starts this crap. Guess it's time to fix it up and trade it in on a Honda. The Honda we traded for this Cruze had 200,000 miles with no issues.


Over-dramatic much?


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

Whats dramatic about the car starting to fall apart less than 2 thousand miles out of warranty? If build and parts quality were better we wouldn't be discussing this.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

breadtrk said:


> Whats dramatic about the car starting to fall apart less than 2 thousand miles out of warranty? If build and parts quality were better we wouldn't be discussing this.


There is always going to be a small percentage of the thousands of parts in a car that fail no matter what brand your driving. Since your bumper to bumper warranty was over, did you expect when you took it in that GM would still cover the failure? 

I have 40K+ on my cruze, I'm not worried one bit about the next 100,000 miles.


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll have to wait till they call and tell me what is wrong but I suspect it is the ball and end referenced in the wiper transmission failure thread that didn't come up when I searched and found this one.

That thread reinforces the idea in my mind that this is simply shoddy parts or workmanship. 7 folks in there with the same issue, part back ordered. Looks to be more common than the diehard GM fellas want to admit, especially since a very small percentage of Cruze owners know about this forum much less ever make it here. I'd say total membership here is an infinitesimal percentage of overall Cruze owners.

Ridicule away hotshots, only showing what you are really made of.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

breadtrk said:


> I'll have to wait till they call and tell me what is wrong but I suspect it is the ball and end referenced in the wiper transmission failure thread that didn't come up when I searched and found this one.
> 
> That thread reinforces the idea in my mind that this is simply shoddy parts or workmanship. 7 folks in there with the same issue, part back ordered. Looks to be more common than the diehard GM fellas want to admit, especially since a very small percentage of Cruze owners know about this forum much less ever make it here. I'd say total membership here is an infinitesimal percentage of overall Cruze owners.
> 
> Ridicule away hotshots, only showing what you are really made of.


Far from a fan boy, but the same thing happened to a Saab I owned, and it was far from shoddily built - the car was over 22 years old when it croaked. The wiper linkage also jammed - quite frequently - on a Ford Expedition my parents owned - and I still see hundreds of those/F-150s of that generation running around every day.

I think you're making a big deal out of something that isn't. If you had a major engine or transmission issue this early on, I might see your point.


----------

